# New Edge and home network



## Wildduck (Jan 23, 2014)

We just upgraded from a Roamio. With the Roamio I could send movies from my PC to the dvr. Actually the PC would show up on the list when navigating the options on the Roamio. 
Is this possible to do with the Edge? 

thx


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

No, not on the EDGE or any other TiVo DVR running the "New Experience" UI (aka "TE4," "Hydra," software version 21.*). PC-to-DVR pulls aren't available in TE4, and even DVR-to-DVR transfers have to be initiated via TiVo Online.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Wildduck said:


> We just upgraded from a Roamio. With the Roamio I could send movies from my PC to the dvr. Actually the PC would show up on the list when navigating the options on the Roamio.
> Is this possible to do with the Edge?
> 
> thx


You can use Plex to stream shows back to the Edge from your PC as an alternative.

Scott


----------

